# Back from Roatan



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Not all fly fishing, and no permit, but I got my first 2 bonefish ( and hopefully not my last):

















Also caught this lizard fish and this bar jack from a kayak, totalled 14 species just messing around the resort (bonefish and little tunny, were with a guide). Roatan Honduras!!



















Also caught my first bar jack on the fly, as well as my first bonefish (2 landed, 2 broke off, and 4 or 5 just plain missed; not too shabby if you consider my only other flyfishing catch is a rainbow trout from the Guadalupe River this past February). I ended up fishing a high tide so we only had fish on the flats for about an hour, then eneded up finding them around noon in the surf off of Barbaretta Island, literally saw schools of hundreds (yes, hundreds) of bonefish with some of them likely pushing the 8-9 pound range. After the bones we went out and caught little tunny on light spin tackle (7' ML Fenwick GT travel rod with 20lb PP SuperSlick)... you want to talk about fun!!!!!! Nothing like catching tuna, no matter how small, on a rod meant for fish more like white bass. Caught at least a dozen of these on that medium light rod.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

You should have taken your fly rod after the lil tuneys. They'll hit gummy minnows big time. Looks like you had fun.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, had it with me, but only had tiny little bonefish flies.


----------

